
Ask HN: Are there any tools to calibrate a display without a colour profile? - Jonnax
In the case where you have a monitor which you use with multiple inputs and you want to ensure that from any input signal the display will be as close to correct as possible without applying a profile.<p>I was wondering if there&#x27;s a tool where a calibration tool can be used to allow you to move the monitor to a more correct calibration before working on making a profile?<p>My monitor has options for custom Gain, Offset, Hue and Saturation built in in addition to brightness and contrast. (Dell UP2718Q) So I&#x27;m sure there&#x27;s a lot that can be done beforehand.<p>Are there specific colourimeters available for this or separate software?
======
antiuniverse
I haven’t been through the process recently, but I believe the i1 Display Pro
I have includes optional workflow steps which ask you what controls are
available on your display, and gives you a chance to make those kinds of
coarse adjustments before building the LUT. For some monitors it can also
automate that process via DDC/CI, but I think that’s an extreme minority.

